# Just dropped my baby off at the groomer's



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I feel like a bad mommy. Despite hours of combing out, his matting was just getting beyond me and it wasn't fun for anyone, so off to the groomer he went today.

They are going to have to shave him. This does sort of make me feel like I've failed. I feel bad and am trying to steel myself that my fluffy little baby is going to come back looking dorky and naked.

I basically left her with the instructions to make him look as "least dorky as possible".

On the plus side, he was thrilled to be there; happy to see all the other people and dogs and was just as friendly as can be with everyone and all the other dogs. The other dogs were all not nearly as well-socialized and friendly as him though. He never quite understands why other dogs aren't as thrilled to see him as he is to see them.

Of course this was before he realized I was leaving him behind. I let her take him in the back first so he didn't see me leave.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

We will be waiting patiently for pictures. Remember...it always grow back.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

You did your best, he'll be more comfortable once this is done.
Henry was depressed after it first happened, I guess he didn't feel like his regular fluffy self, so I had to play a lot with him afterwards.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Well he's his usual happy self. He still loved everyone there and me too.

He looks like a completely different dog and you can REALLY see his ticking (and he has a lot). He looks part Dalmation. I'm not a huge fan of ticking at all, but I still love my boy. 

I'll include a bunch of pictures so you can really see the ticking spots since this is a subject we've discussed on the forum before and you can really see them in these photos..


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

How old is he? Do you have any "before photos"? Not sure I like the long ears with the short cut; looks too poodle-like. did you consider trimming them shorter? 

He's still a cutie; even without the fur.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

I kind of like the ticking. Reminds me of my freckles  Now I will add that to my list of new havanese to get first a white dog with black head 'ala' Kodi and a Fedja with the yummy brows and now a black and white freckly hav ound: 
His eyes are very expressive


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Life will be easier He has such a cute face no matter what. I'm am so on the verge of a major hair cut! I want to try to do it myself and I just cant seem to get the nerve up. So poor Zoey still has to sit for hours a week grooming. Now if I could just get disciplined and do it daily that would be a whole different story.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you have any before pictures? Look at all those spots! Hair grows, he will soon be fluffy again in about 2 months.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, that's quite a change. It looks like he was pretty matted to go that low. On the bright side, hair grows. One of the moderaters shaves her show puppies down and then the next year the dog is in full coat again.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, grooming will be really easy for a while.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

atsilvers27 said:


> Wow, that's quite a change. It looks like he was pretty matted to go that low. On the bright side, hair grows. One of the moderaters shaves her show puppies down and then the next year the dog is in full coat again.


His mats were close to the skin. I feel like I tortured him with the comb getting out mats all for nothing. 

I miss his hair.

I'm not sure if I have any recent before pictures, my computer at home has been giving me problems and so I haven't been taking pictures (plus he's not cooperative with the whole picture taking thing and I sort of gave up). The "after" pics I took at work. I'll have to see if I can find anything recent for comparison.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I think he looks very cute! Really! Just think about how soft he'll be to touch!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

We took Panda nearly that short during blowing coat. It was so much easier for her and me. I still keep her at about 2" - long enough that she has some coat but short enough to be an easy groom.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He DID get a haircut didn't he?  I like the ticking! They do look like totally different dogs with the short hair!

I have had to unexpectedly board my boys for a week. I have NO idea what I am going to find when I go to pick them up. Finn was in another session of blowing coat. I asked them to please comb him out daily (at a charge, of course) and they said they had to bathe him after two days because they could not comb him. AACK. I asked that his stomach hair be cut short as it was matting badly. So, I figure they will either work on combing him out and I will have an exorbitant bill, or they will cut him down as they don't have time to deal with it, or he will be one solid mat. My imagination is running rampant!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

He looks cute! I hope you don't take this the wrong way, he does look poodley, but I love poodles!  His hair will grow back in no time! And in an act of solidarity, I will shave Louis all over. We can grow hair together and share pictures!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> He DID get a haircut didn't he?  I like the ticking! They do look like totally different dogs with the short hair!
> 
> I have had to unexpectedly board my boys for a week. I have NO idea what I am going to find when I go to pick them up. Finn was in another session of blowing coat. I asked them to please comb him out daily (at a charge, of course) and they said they had to bathe him after two days because they could not comb him. AACK. I asked that his stomach hair be cut short as it was matting badly. So, I figure they will either work on combing him out and I will have an exorbitant bill, or they will cut him down as they don't have time to deal with it, or he will be one solid mat. My imagination is running rampant!


EEEEEK!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think Brody looks cute. But I totally understand how you feel. you will get to watch him grow out like a puppy again.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, at least I was expecting it so it wasn't like it was a complete surprise or anything and I had myself steeled for a naked dog before going to get him. I hope he starts growing hair fast though...I want a bit of fluff back! I'm really hoping that as his hair grows out this time it'll be easier than it has been and the blowing coat thing will be behind us. I'm not holding my breath though, he seems like he has 2 distinct textures of hair and his white hair is problematic!

It's sort of been a traumatic week for poor Brody. We are working on "alone time" with him. So everyday after work I'm leaving him there and going off to do an errand or just read in my car. He pretty much barks 50% or more of the time I'm gone.

Unfortunately, leaving stuffed Kongs, etc. doesn't work with him. He refuses to eat while I'm away. The second I go he abandons it. The pet store did have the Himalayan Chews new in stock there so I bought a pack of 3 of those. I'm going to try giving him one of those about 5 or 10 minutes before I leave him after work and see if that will help. I really do need to get him to the point where I can leave him alone in my apartment without fear of getting an eviction notice.

So, poor Brody is feeling quite put upon this week.

My poor baby.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

okay.... bwhahahahahhaaaa.. HAD to get that out of my system! Poor Brody!! Wow, ummmm, I've seen a lot of bad grooming jobs on the forum, but what did they do to his ears!??? oi vey!
He will grow out fast and I'm sure you will both enjoy a break from the grooming!!
(and I hope I didn't hurt your feelings by laughing ... )


----------

